# Kentucky Derby Party



## erock (Dec 24, 2002)

I am bidding on a Kentucky Derby Party for 160 people. Besides Burgue and Mint Julips any suggestions out there?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Do you mean burgoo?! Yum!

Derby pie, of course! My version is a chocolate pecan pie laced with Maker's Mark. Yum!

Other derby food - think Southern - little cheese biscuits with country ham tucked in; grits cake w/pulled pork.


----------



## diego (Sep 23, 2002)

Cheese straws. Beaten biscuits with country ham.


----------



## farfromit (Apr 28, 2012)

Mini Ky Hot Browns, Mint Juleps (in your Juleps Cups of course), spicy beer cheese and crackers, Cheese Grits casserole squares, Tomato Aspic, Benedictine Finger Sandwiches, Pimento Cheese Finger Sandwiches, Olive Nut Sandwiches, Bread Pudding, Bourbon pecan balls, Bourbon Adult Snowcones...

(ditto on the Beaten Biscuits, a little mayonnaise, and Ky Country Ham (so yum)).


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Everybody forgot  Traditional Kentucky Burgoo ( a sought of chicken stew)


----------

